# Rather flighty and bitey baby boy.



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

This litter i have with the 'could be' siamese babies, has a little broken agouti boy. I've just been sexing them and my god i have never known a baby mouse be so flighty and bitey. I got bitten 3 times from the little sod and i'm not sure what to do?

Their mother was not of the best nature, and in hindsight she shouldn't have been bred from, but her behaviour got worse as she got more pregnant, and when she had the babies she was terrible.

All the other babies in the litter are at what i call 'the handful' stage where they ping off all over the place, but they're not biters......except for this one.

What do you suggest?....should i persevere over the next week or so with him, or cull him? he is near 4 weeks old now, so if he was culled it would be Co2. xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Personally I would cull him.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

They usually out grow that stage. Is he still quite small?
Give him a few days, try to handle him a bit, and if it comes down to it, culling is your best bet if you just can't fix him.

I know my newest litter of mystery mice is like this. In fact, the litter before that was the same. But after some handling, they all turn out very tame, and quite friendly. 
I guess it's something that gets passed down. None of the mystery mice -stay- flighty/bitey, so I'm hoping you'll have some luck.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for your response. As i say the rest are lively, as to be expected that that age, but he's different and just not very nice. I'll try with him over the weekend and if he doesn't settle down much i'll have to cull him.

I've had other flighty mice and they calm down in no time, but this is the first thats hell bent on biting as well. xx


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I have kept a buck which was a proper psycho baby between 3-5 weeks. He went mental trying to bite me everytime I handled him. I would have culled himi if he was from my show lines but he was form my hobby line and he had the markigns I wanted. I decided to give him lots of chances and eventually he calmed down enough to be handled safely. Anyway I have now got a few litters from him and the babies are of a lovely nature. If the aggression ever popped out in a future generation Ill know where it came from though!


----------

